# Anselm's definition of free will



## cih1355 (Nov 16, 2010)

Anselm defines free will as the power to preserve rectitude of will for its own sake. This definition is found in his book, _On Free Will_. What does he mean by this and what do you think of his definition?


----------



## Boosterseat_91 (Nov 20, 2010)

o.0 ...ummm, idk what he means which is why I think it's a little ambiguous


----------

